# My punkin is very sick (very long)



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hi, everyone ... I haven't posted here in a while, but I am having a tough time right now and just knew that this was the right place to come.

My precious Macy is 8 years old. We got her 4 years ago from a wonderful show breeder who had retired her after two litters. (She needed a C-section with the second one.) She was my wedding gift from my DH, Jay.

Around the beginning of the year, she started being just very "mopey." She was very lethargic. She no longer ran around or gave kisses. She just laid on her favorite chair all the time. We had an impossible time trying to get her to eat. We took her to the vet repeatedly, but X-rays and bloodwork showed nothing wrong. At one point, our vet suspected Addison's -- the symptoms sounded SO much like her -- but the tests were negative.

Some of my friends thought maybe she was depressed because of our new German shepherd puppy, Tiberius. (My DH's idea ENTIRELY, I should add!) But she was this way before he came home, and Ti knows to leave her alone. (He's crated when we're gone, so I also knew he wasn't annoying her while we were gone.)

She went through some good phases. There was one whole month where she was her old self again. Then she quit eating entirely. We took her back to the vet and still found nothing. We started feeding her the Hill's A/D food, which persuaded her to start eating again.

A week and a half ago, she had a seizure. She'd never had one before ... We were obviously terrified, and DH and I rushed her to the vet. (Fortunately, we live about 15 minutes away from Michigan State, which has a vet school with a 24-hour emergency clinic.) They did more X-rays and more bloodwork, plus an ultrasound, which turned up nothing.

We brought her home, and she was great for most of that time -- perky again, and very happy. Then, on Saturday, she had a seizure in the morning. She had another one in the evening. http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/ said to take her in if she had three in one day. She had another about an hour after the second, so we went back to MSU. On the way, she had two more, and then another when we were checking in. She seized for about 20 minutes before they were able to get it to stop with phenobarbitol.

They kept her Saturday night and all day Sunday for observation. DH picked her up today ... she is still pretty out of it, but seems OK. She hasn't had a seizure, and she's now snoozing quietly on the bed in the spare room/computer room.

They are suspecting either a brain tumor or GME. The vets at MSU seem to think GME; our regular vet suspects a brain tumor. Both possibilities have me terrified. DH and I need to talk more, but we are probably going to schedule a CAT scan and spinal tap at MSU.

DH has been awesome through all of this. He just adores her, and he has never complained about how much all of this is costing. He is also being really strong for me.

I am so scared. I am not ready to lose my baby girl!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Please take comfort in all the wonderful thoughts and prayers that are going to be coming your way. You were right that this is the place to come. I can only imagine how hard this is for you, and I will be praying that God will grant you comfort and peace, and will grant your Macy quality of life. If that is His will.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your Macy.
You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so very sorry your Macy is ill.







I am sending my good thoughts your way. Seizures are never pleasent things to witness.







I hope it's something treatable. Please send my best to her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your little Macy, please know that my thoughts and prayers are there for Macy, yourself and your hubby at this very worrying time


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It is so sad when those little ones are sick. I am so sorry you have to go through this. Either way, brain tumor or GME, it is not good. Msmagnolia lost little Sassy not long ago to GME or something like this. You need to prepare yourself for the worse.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Big hugs and prayers to you....


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of the difficulties your family is having.
I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can only imagine the heartache you are feeling. I am so very, very sorry. I'm glad you shared this with us. I hope you will continue to keep us posted. 

[attachment=8328:attachment]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your baby is sick. Have you thought of also contacting an holistic vet? I know many people are not into that, however I have read that holistic healing has helped many animals.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will pray for your baby and your family, I am sorry.



Sending prayers & thoughts your way!!!





Andrea~[attachment=8329:attachment]


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your hugs and prayers!

I just talked to DH, and we are going to get the CAT scan and the spinal tap. We want to do everything we can to try to help our baby. If there's any chance that we could find something that would help us treat her, we want to do it.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry - what a worrying time for your family . Sending prayers . Sarah


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Bless you at this most difficult time. Sending up prayers that you and your husband can find strength for whatever the future holds*.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless your dear hearts, I can tell how much you love little Macy.







Less than a year ago I had never heard of GME or it's kin--NME. Now I know of several (I think 5, all Maltese) that I've heard of just recently.







I hope and pray that isn't Macy's problem. I will pray it is something treatable. God bless you and Macy and give you strength to see this through.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very very sorry. I have been where you are and the uncertainty is terrible. I am PMing you with some info that you might find helpful.
Susan


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this sounds all too familiar...i hope u have some answers soon


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Macy is ill. We will be keeping Macy in our thoughts. I hope you will be able to find out what is happening with her. 

Karyn


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll be praying too, I hope she has no more seizures and that you find out for sure what it is so you can treat it.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I like everyone else am so sorry to hear you are going through this tough time. I will pray that you will be getting answers soon so treatment can start right away.

sending my thoughts and prayers
Amber


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm crying here for you. The symptoms are all too familiar to me too. I lost my 2 year to NME in January. I see that Susan is PMing you with information so I won't repeat what she has to tell you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please keep us updated.

Cathy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Macy!







I can't imagine what you must be going through, I pray that it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart is breaking, this is so sad I am so so sorry you have to go through this, we'll keep you in our prayers, hugs


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers and best positive thoughts to Macy and your family. You're right - you came to the right place.

We're all with you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thoughts and prayers coming your way


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sanvean,

May God's loving arms hold you close as you journey with Macy to hopefully a better answer than it seems. I am so sorry that your little girl must go down this horrible path...but please know that your love and the love your husband has for her will help all of you. 

And know that you did come to the right place...because we will all be here for you...and will continue praying for your little girl.

God Bless


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. Happy thoughts and hugs from Rex and I to you and Macy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Very special prayers are coming your way. God bless your precious little Macy. And God bless you and your husband. The love you all share will most certainly be a positive.

Gentle kisses to sweet little Macy









Debbie


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Just want to send Macy best wishes and HUGS!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Heartfelt prayers for Macy, you, and your husband. Please keep us posted. 
This breaks my heart!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Prayers, good vibes, all the best. Sorry your little angel is so sick. Hang tough. She needs you.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So sorry to hear that you are going through all of these with your baby Macy







I know how does this feel







but hope everthing will turn out to be ok


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear Macy is ill. It must be so hard on all of you. Hopefully they will have some answers soon.







Love & hugs


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news








I hope & pray that God finds the right way for all of you








Macy & your family will be in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

You guys are all wonderful.









I am calling MSU today to make an appointment for her CT and spinal tap. I will keep you up-to-date!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[attachment=8358:attachment]


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about her illness. I hope that it is something treatable. Bless your husband for understanding your commitment to her and having a love of his own for her as well. Prayers and hugs to all three of you in this difficult time.
Aimee


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

We are so sad for what you are going through. We lost our girl to GME on 6/15 at 5yr.
Sending out a million prayers for you and for your little girl.



Kathy


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I will be praying for Macy and thinking of you and your husband as you continue through this uncertainty.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Prayers for you and your little sweetheart Macy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My thoughts are with you...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You and Macy will be in my prayers.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your baby.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My thought are with you, your husband and Macy.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sending prayers & good thoughts you'r way


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in to see how Macy is doing today.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry - prayers are being said for little Macy.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs and Prayers coming your way


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll say a prayer for you and your baby


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Macy seems to be doing OK. She is a little out of it -- just seems a bit confused at times -- but seems happy. She is sitting on my lap right now.

The poor angel is having accidents all the time. She just peed on the carpet, and she did the same thing twice this morning. She also peed in her crate before lunch, and peed and pooed in it between lunch and the time DH got home. It's a little frustrating, but I'd rather have her seizure-free and having accidents than the other way around! (I'm pushing DH to let us get hardwood floors in the rest of the house -- we currently just have them in the bedroom -- so that it will be easier to clean up!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY YOU HAVE TO GO THROUGH THIS. I AM STILL PRAYING FOR YOUR SWEET MACY.







HUGS TO YOU


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of you and macy


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

from ZsaZsa & Jewels


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry for what is happening with your Macy. I will keep her and your family in my prayers.



Melanie


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

So sorry your little Macy is going through this sad time. Sending prayers and hugs for hopeful news.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I'm so upset ... I just woke up to let Macy and Ti out. Last night, we put a piddle pad over her little towel in her crate, because we thought it would be more absorbent, and she'd be more comfortable. Every INCH of it was soaked. She also pooed a couple of times. Her little paws are covered in urine. They're outside right now, but I'm going to go give her a mini-bath in a second.

Maybe it's time to look into diapers?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm so upset ... I just woke up to let Macy and Ti out. Last night, we put a piddle pad over her little towel in her crate, because we thought it would be more absorbent, and she'd be more comfortable. Every INCH of it was soaked. She also pooed a couple of times. Her little paws are covered in urine. They're outside right now, but I'm going to go give her a mini-bath in a second.
> 
> Maybe it's time to look into diapers?[/B]


Oh, I'm so sorry you and Macy are going through this.... I hope and pray that something can be done for her. When is your appointment for the tests?









P.S. Yes, diapers might be just the thing, esp. for overnight.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Sanvean, Don't know if you remember me but I had been on other forums with you several years ago. Just want you to know that I'm sorry to hear about Macy. I hope you get some good news and she will be ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Yes, I do remember you! How is your baby?

Her appointment is tomorrow ... hopefully we will learn more then!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I'm so upset ... I just woke up to let Macy and Ti out. Last night, we put a piddle pad over her little towel in her crate, because we thought it would be more absorbent, and she'd be more comfortable. Every INCH of it was soaked. She also pooed a couple of times. Her little paws are covered in urine. They're outside right now, but I'm going to go give her a mini-bath in a second.
> 
> Maybe it's time to look into diapers?[/B]



They actually have them at pet smart,we used them for awhile, they are put out by Simple Solution. I cant recall the cost, but they helped

My heart is aching for you hon, we are sending all positive thoughts your way.
Hugs,


Kathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So sorry to hear about the problems Macy has had in the last day or so. I will be waiting and watching for news about the appointment tomorrow. I am hoping and praying that the tests will show something treatable.....

We're here for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hang in there, we are all praying. hugs to you


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I was thinking about ordering one of these: http://www.yoyopetwear.ca/

They look like little jackets, and you can use an actual baby diaper inside of it. I think that might more absorbent than regular pet diapers.

I will let you guys know as soon as I hear from DH after the appointment tomorrow! (I wish I could go, too, but his boss, Toni, is a lot more flexible than mine is ... undoubtedly because Toni loves Macy, too! She has even puppysat her for us before.)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I was thinking about ordering one of these: http://www.yoyopetwear.ca/
> 
> They look like little jackets, and you can use an actual baby diaper inside of it. I think that might more absorbent than regular pet diapers.
> 
> I will let you guys know as soon as I hear from DH after the appointment tomorrow! (I wish I could go, too, but his boss, Toni, is a lot more flexible than mine is ... undoubtedly because Toni loves Macy, too! She has even puppysat her for us before.)[/B]


The diapers look great. You are so lucky to have such a great hubby and he is lucky to have such a great boss! Hugs to both of them.... and to you, too, of course!


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Guess what? My punkin was DRY, both at lunchtime and when I got home from work! I am so proud of her







Maybe her little body just needed some time to get accustomed to the phenobarbitol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Guess what? My punkin was DRY, both at lunchtime and when I got home from work! I am so proud of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea!! I'm so glad!!!


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Unfortunately, there is no Macy update today. DH just spent THREE HOURS at MSU to basically find out that they couldn't do the CT and spinal tap today ... we have to bring her back in tomorrow. Well, if they couldn't do the tests, why did they tell me not to feed her after 10 p.m. last night? Argh! Poor baby must be starving.

Well, hopefully we will learn more tomorrow!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I am sooo sorry for what you are going through. I wish there was something I could do. My thoughts are with you and Macy. Hopefully, things will continue to look up. Keep us posted!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that your wondering and waiting is being prolonged. Thank goodness for understanding employers!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope & pray that something can be done to help little Macy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Unfortunately, there is no Macy update today. DH just spent THREE HOURS at MSU to basically find out that they couldn't do the CT and spinal tap today ... we have to bring her back in tomorrow. Well, if they couldn't do the tests, why did they tell me not to feed her after 10 p.m. last night? Argh! Poor baby must be starving.
> 
> Well, hopefully we will learn more tomorrow![/B]










My heart breaks for you,







I will still be praying for Macy and you Sanvean.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I pray that all goes well with the test today


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be praying that all goes well .my thoughts are with you..



Andrea~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will be praying that all tests show that Macy can be treated and it is something simple and curable







I am so sorry for what you and Macy are going through


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Macy is so sick.I will send lots of prayers your way. [attachment=8622:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I pray that today will bring positive news, but at the very least I hope you'll get some answers.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I'm still at work, but I wanted to drop in quickly and let you all know that Macy has come out of the anesthesia just fine. They detected some minor abnormalities in her brain -- they said that actually wasn't that unusual in small dogs -- but no tumor. We will get the results of her spinal tap later today.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I guess that is some good news? Can't wait to hear the rest of the results.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still praying for you and your little one.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hi again, everyone ... DH just spoke with the vet at MSU. The proteins in Macy's spinal fluid were a little elevated, but they didn't think that was a cause for concern. So far, they do not think she has GME.

The vet is sending the results to a neurologist (there isn't one on staff there) and hopes to get his opinion by early next week.

Thank you all for your prayers. We are sad to still not know what is going on, but glad that they seem to think it's not a tumor or GME.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Hi again, everyone ... DH just spoke with the vet at MSU. The proteins in Macy's spinal fluid were a little elevated, but they didn't think that was a cause for concern. So far, they do not think she has GME.
> 
> The vet is sending the results to a neurologist (there isn't one on staff there) and hopes to get his opinion by early next week.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers. We are sad to still not know what is going on, but glad that they seem to think it's not a tumor or GME.[/B]


so far this is looking like good news & i pray that it continues this way[attachment=8648:attachment]
Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Alexis,
I am so very pleased to hear that this may not be GME. I will not continue to focus on the hope that the neurologist will find a correctable problem so that Macy can live a long and happy life!!!!

Thank you so much for keeping updated!
Susan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thanks for the update. I'll keep your family and Macy in my thoughts and hope for a positive outcome.....


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

The news has a positive spin on it. I am so glad and know that you are relieved but still anxious. I am glad this much is over for all of you. I hope the holiday weekend is a pleasant one for everybody!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow you still have to wait, drives me nuts. But what is most important is Macy. Hugs to you, I will continue praying. How is she doing now?


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

> Wow you still have to wait, drives me nuts. But what is most important is Macy. Hugs to you, I will continue praying. How is she doing now?[/B]


Unfortunately, we can't go get her till tomorrow. They want to keep a close eye on her because of the general anesthesia. But we can pick her up first thing in the morning!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm sorry you're going through this, but glad that the news so far seems positive. Hang in there.







Sending good thoughts to you and Macy.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hi, everyone! Macy is back home right now and doing fine. Her little leg and the back of her head and neck are shaved, poor punkin! She seems quite embarrassed! Right now she is sitting on Mommy's lap, snuggling. Her grandma (my mom) is going to come see her today, too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad she is home and comfortable. I know what you mean... seeing the shaved areas is sort of upsetting... it shows that something was done... I don't know why, but with my first Malt, Rosebud, that used to bother me. (She had a lot of procedures done.)

Thanks so much for the update. She is in my thoughts.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I am also so happy that thus far the news has been encouraging! Poor sweet Macy. I hope that the neurologist consult will bring positive news for a resolution.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

One more thing I forgot to add. DH said they saw some signs of an "inflammatory process." It doesn't sound like they think she has GME, but maybe something is acting in a similar way, or on a lesser scale? I wish I could have been there to ask all these questions! DH almost forgot to mention it to me, so maybe it is not that big a deal? *Sigh* Next time, I am definitely going, too!

We should know more in a few days.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> One more thing I forgot to add. DH said they saw some signs of an "inflammatory process." It doesn't sound like they think she has GME, but maybe something is acting in a similar way, or on a lesser scale? I wish I could have been there to ask all these questions! DH almost forgot to mention it to me, so maybe it is not that big a deal? *Sigh* Next time, I am definitely going, too!
> 
> We should know more in a few days.[/B]


It always amazes me how my husband forgets to tell me things, when I get upset he says "well I never thought it was anything to be concerned about








Macy couldn't be in a better place then her mommy's arms. hugs to you.Try and have a good 4th ok.







I will be checking in all weekend.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that this is something easily fixable!! So far so good with the reports it seems!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Has she been tested for hypothyroidism? My first Malt, Rosebud, had issues with her blood work and had several biopsies that showed inflammation. We went through many tests and finally they checked her thyroid and once she was on thyroid medicine she never had problems again and lived for over 9 more years. Her problem was not seizures, though.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...oanneCarson.htm

One of the simplest and least expensive tests to have done, which could possibly reduce or stop seizures, is a test for low thyroid function or hypothyroidism. I have found from experience that thyroid testing is very important in every case of canine epilepsy.

Dr. William Thomas, a board-certified neurologist, had this to say about thyroid testing:

1. Thyroid testing should be considered in any dog with recurrent seizures. Although the relationship between hypothyroidism and recurrent seizures is unclear, thyroid testing is relatively inexpensive and carries little risk to the patient.

2. In general, any dog that is diagnosed with hypothyroidism by appropriate testing should be treated with thyroid replacement therapy. This applies to all dogs, whether or not they suffer seizures. If the seizures improve with thyroid therapy, then great! If not, the patient should still be treated because hypothyroidism can cause many other health problems.

3. Thyroid replacement therapy is not indicated in dogs with seizures if the patient has *not* been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. There are potential risks associated with any therapy, so subjecting the patient to unnecessary treatment is rarely a good idea. On the other hand, appropriate use of thyroid medication is one of the more safe and effective treatments available in veterinary medicine.

4. Many illnesses as well as some drugs, including Phenobarbital, will lower the level of certain thyroid hormones (for example, T4) without causing clinically significant hypothyroidism. Thyroid replacement therapy is not indicated in these instances. Measurement of a T4 concentration alone does not allow discrimination between true hypothyroidism and the effects of drugs and illnesses. In these patients diagnosis of hypothyroidism requires measurement of several different parameters of thyroid function ("thyroid panel").

Sincerely,

WB Thomas DVM
Dipl.ACVIM(Neurology)
University of Tennessee
Knoxville, TN
[email protected]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know I am still praying for Macy's health and your comfort.



Melanie


----------

